# Hong Kong protestors waving US flags



## RandomPoster (Aug 3, 2019)

Hong Kong protestors risk their lives waving American flags to protest socialism while college students in America wave the Soviet flag knowing nothing will happen to them.

Hong Kong Protesters Embrace American Flag in Fight for Freedom


----------



## Third Party (Aug 3, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> Hong Kong protestors risk their lives waving American flags to protest socialism while college students in America wave the Soviet flag knowing nothing will happen to them.
> 
> Hong Kong Protesters Embrace American Flag in Fight for Freedom


Guess they like Trump.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 3, 2019)

Id like to send them am an assortment of american flags

GAdsden ,.confederate battle , besty ross ......a free pre 1900 Brooklyn

DOWN WITH MANHATTAN 

One of my great grandmothers was actually against uniting the boroughs I knew her she lived to 105


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 3, 2019)

My wifes parents protested in tiananmen square in 89.  My wifes friends are currently protesting in hong kong.  Our protestors fantasize about socialism.


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 3, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> Hong Kong protestors risk their lives waving American flags to protest socialism while college students in America wave the Soviet flag knowing nothing will happen to them.
> 
> Hong Kong Protesters Embrace American Flag in Fight for Freedom



Didn't know this about our college students waving russian flags but here's a link to trump and putin on their way to getting it on.

'Putin's poodle': newspapers declare Trump a traitor after Helsinki summit


----------



## RandomPoster (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## RandomPoster (Aug 3, 2019)

American far leftists:


----------



## iceberg (Aug 3, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> Hong Kong protestors risk their lives waving American flags to protest socialism while college students in America wave the Soviet flag knowing nothing will happen to them.
> 
> Hong Kong Protesters Embrace American Flag in Fight for Freedom


So the Chinese wave our flags and our liberals burn them.


----------



## RandomPoster (Aug 3, 2019)

iceberg said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> > Hong Kong protestors risk their lives waving American flags to protest socialism while college students in America wave the Soviet flag knowing nothing will happen to them.
> ...



  Perhaps we could do an exchange.  We can trade them antifa for people that love what America stands for.  We could even sweeten the pot by offering a pound for pound trade.  They get 2 scrawny eighty pound Antifas for every person they send over.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 3, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> Hong Kong protestors risk their lives waving American flags to protest socialism while college students in America wave the Soviet flag knowing nothing will happen to them.
> Hong Kong Protesters Embrace American Flag in Fight for Freedom


Apparently Hong Kongers want asylum.  If we ain't gonna give it to the Mexicans, we ain't gonna give it to the Chinese in Hong Kong.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Aug 3, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> Perhaps we could do an exchange.  We can trade them antifa for people that love what America stands for.  We could even sweeten the pot by offering a pound for pound trade.  They get 2 scrawny eighty pound Antifas for every person they send over.



Win win, as all of those ANTIFA idiots would promptly end up dead or in prison the first time they spoke out against any member of the state or committed an act of violence like they do here.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 3, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > RandomPoster said:
> ...



I'd gladly ship out the entire white lily lib northeast US in an exchange for the protestors in HK.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 5, 2019)

The Hong Kong protests are putting China on a collision course with the west | Simon Tisdall


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2019)

The socialism fantasy can be overcome. Current Events threads (OP Marathon Mike, Hong Kong) get closed down, apparently if they are over a week old or other threads on the same topic appear. Nuts. If the mainland began exporting crime suspects from Hong Kong, the people know that they will likely not return. That is the threat.

16 hours ago.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Simultaneous Assemblies, Protesters Strategy
Hong Kong protesters turn to Uber and Pokemon
' It's not easy for the police to catch them because they are not one organised group.'


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Livestream Hong Kong, 2 Hours ago


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hui's Blog (Notre Dame) / Targeted Boycotts
Hong Kong: From the Umbrella Movement to the Anti-Extradition Protests

There is already a dire shortage of judges, so like a hospital ER, the momentum will build against the accumulating arrests of protesters.

Hong Kong-based John Hu Migration Consulting, said general migration inquiries had doubled in the last two months....Australia, Canada and U.S. were top destinations, others are Ireland, Poland, Malta, EU, Taiwan and Singapore.

A 2018 report: a buyer with $2 million could afford a 1,000 sq. ft. flat at Cairnhill Circle located near Orchard. The same amount could only buy a 448 sq. ft. flat in Hong Kong's Kennedy Town.

From 1980s, emigration increased, fueled by an alarm at the Tiananmen Square crackdown in 1989.


----------



## xyz (Aug 13, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> American far leftists:


Trump University students?

This is what they want to do when they grow up:


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 13, 2019)

Third Party said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> > Hong Kong protestors risk their lives waving American flags to protest socialism while college students in America wave the Soviet flag knowing nothing will happen to them.
> ...


I'm guessing they like freedom and unlike so many un-American hypocrites living here as citizens, they recognize the greatness of this country and what it stands for.*  MAGA!*


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 13, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Didn't know this about our college students waving russian flags but here's a link to trump and putin on their way to getting it on.



Did those images of Hong Kong residents flying American flags hurt your twat?   Were you triggered?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Alluding to the protests in Russia because its link to Hong Kong is the taking of prisoners.

13 hours ago.
Moscow’s 50,000-Strong Opposition Protest, in Quotes - The Moscow Times

Yesterday


----------

